

Tell PG: Thanks for the change to the "title" on each page - ColinWright

Just wanted to say that I've noticed the change to the page titles, putting "Hacker News" at the end instead of the front, and it's a huge improvement for me.  Now I can see which tab is which, and when you have dozens of tabs open, it really helps.<p>Thanks PG.
======
jmitcheson
I never noticed, but the change sounds useful.

Although, with the community around here, I'm surprised nobody has made a
browser extension to manage HN tabs ;)

(For bonus points, the extension would have to integrate HN search and comment
scores)

~~~
syaz1
I knew something changed, but I can't figure out what. This made me realized.
Nice indeed for tab hoarders like me.

------
scrrr
Erm.. it's not like the lightbulb just got invented.

~~~
llambda
Agreed.

First: great that the title formatting has been changed!

Second: come on HN, do we really need a post about this on the front page..?

~~~
chown
I disagree. The important thing here is appreciating about something. To be
honest, I had never noticed the title showing 'Hacker News' at front before. I
only open one link at a time to keep focus. To be honest I learned something
today with this post: > Next time I write my website, I will treat title bar
to be a scarce resource, and won't put any unnecessary stuff. > I will test my
website by at least opening multiple tabs. > If you find something useful, or
notice something changed that you really liked, don't forget to appreciate it.

------
karlzt
I really needed this too, thank you PG.

I was going to post something like this yesterday, but then I thought it was
probably redundant.

------
J3L2404
Unfortunately it has broken ihackernews.com. The comment page no longer shows
the title of the article.

